# Recommendations for clipping nails.



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

This is what can happen when you don't have a willing participant! I have a serious question; is this video funny or is it sadistic watching humans and canines under extreme stress? I know that Ricky does not like certain things, like for instance having his nails trimmed. However I am able to mitigate his stress by offering him treats during the ordeal. It isn't his favorite thing to do, but the treats make it all worthwhile and he is a very happy puppy once it is over.

What do you all think?

Clipping nails


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Foot grooming video


Taken by Coco's owners the day they picked her up:




www.havaneseforum.com





This was a puppy who had never had her feet trimmed, or nails clipped before. It only takes one rough time to turn them against the procedure. Turn the sound up enough so you can hear us talk.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the take-away/difference between these two is that if you DON'T want a dog who reacts like the TOP videos... screaming and over-reacting before the clippers even TOUCH them, start by handling their feet gently and OFTEN from the time they are TINY puppies. DO NOT take "no" for an answer. (Tom is NOT letting these puppies up, but is using absolutely NO more pressure than necessary to hold them down, and everything is being done calmly and peacefully) Those dogs have EITHER been traumatized over their nails, or hurt or both. Probably MANY times. It has now become an expectation. 

When they learn that this, like all parts of grooming, is a fact of life, but it is NOT scary, nor does it hurt, they just go with the flow and it's not a big deal! I don't think it is any coincidence that the dog that it took LONGEST to accept nail trimming quietly for me was Kodi. Because he was my first, and I was nervous and tentative, and didn't know what I was doing. He's fine now, of course! LOL! By the time Panda came along, she was a piece of cake from the beginning. I made SURE my litter puppies were all good about having their nails clipped in my lap, by myself, (I don't have a "Tom" to help me hold puppies!!!) every few days, so that they all went home with good associations with nail and foot trimming. When Chase came back to visit me a few weeks ago, he was STILL great about me trimming up his feet while he was here!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

My nephew's pitty mix has to be drugged to do his nails - he is a rescue and, we assume, was abused when he was younger... 

Perry's nails are super long right now - I really need to do somethign about them!


----------



## UrsaMinor (Jul 4, 2021)

I had never seen a dog scream like that!


----------

